
Today we woke up to a gross hate crime at Harvard Law School - chirau
http://blavity.com/this-morning-at-harvard-law-school-we-woke-up-to-a-hate-crime/
======
OopsCriticality
Interesting… looking at the images, my first thought was that this was a
demonstration trying to comment that recent happenings at Harvard and other
colleges are diminishing the legacy that the black professors there have
created (or something to that effect).

------
MrZongle2
So the juvenile act of putting (what appears to be) electrical tape on photos
now classifies as a "gross hate crime"?

~~~
chirau
yes

------
jacquesm
That's pretty bad, and at Harvard no less. You'd expect better from a
prestigious place like that.

